# new engine ?!



## whutup (Mar 2, 2011)

hey everyone!

my question may be strange a bit for you but I'm working a race track and we own couple racing ferrari and lambo. We have a lambo without engine blew up. Short story, we had problem with oil pressure, get this car to the garage and the garage told us that everything was okay execpt the gauge was defect ut the pressure was A1 so we ran the lambo and the engine. Anyway... thats not my question. 

My boss wants to put an engine in it and drift with that car. He doesnt want to put a lambo engine in it tho. What engine can we swap in it without too much problem and custom stuff ? 

hope its clear ?!

thanks!


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

this , lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Good-Used-1...her_Vehicle_Parts&hash=item58a36f5f0a&vxp=mtr


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Sell it to me and I'll take the W12 out of my Phaeton and put it in there. No joke.


----------



## halo777 (Jan 30, 2011)

By swapping a non-stock engine into the Gallardo, you are going to lose WAY more in resale on the car, than you would replacing the engine. Just so you know. So, if you are looking at the swap to save money, then you are really unlikely to achieve that goal. 

If you are intent on a swap, you could go with an Audi v8 or v10, since certain ones are close in design to the Gallardo engine. What is the Gallardo, v8 or v10? The v10 Audi/Lambo engines are awesome. But again, I think you would be better sticking with the Lambo block. I started a thread on the Audi v10 S6. 

http://audirevolution.net/forum/index.php?topic=2614.0

The most common swaps nowadays are the LS swaps. Although, I have never seen one done on a Gallardo. On the Porshe 996 cars Renegade Hybrid has a kit. But even with the kit is is $30k for the job including labor. So, expect the Gallardo to reach up to $50k or more, since it is a one off project.

If he wants to trade the Gallardo for a crazy Audi S6 v10 project car, let me know. My car is getting some pretty awesome custom engine stuff done on it right now that should really bring out the beast.

If he is interested in selling the car with the blown engine, let me know too. Just out of curiosity.

Honestly, I think the engine swap makes the least sense. But, it could end up being a crazy fun car to drive once complete. Who believes in common sense anyway


----------



## Aleeex (Dec 23, 2013)

I was under the impression that the Audi R8 engine is basically the same.. Bout 40 HP less, but mostly the same


----------

